

The Sunday Night Hustle: Your bed is not a desk space - bakztfuture
http://www.davidxgoliath.com/the-sunday-night-hustle-how-i-put-my-phone-away-at-night-and-became-more-productive-each-day/

======
24x7
so basically, the article is saying you should keep your phone away from your
bed and not check it because it will affect your ability to sleep... do we
need a whole piece on this?

